# Osha required training/ ppe?



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey does anyone know if it is in the code that roofers have certified fall protection training? Can someone tell me if the code has required ppe in it. I am trying to determined if safety glasses, steel toe boots and hard hats are required by law. Thanks


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope this helps a bit, this is more fall protection related. 

1926.501(b)(10)

"Roofing work on Low-slope roofs." Except as otherwise provided in paragraph (b) of this section, each employee engaged in roofing activities on low-slope roofs, with unprotected sides and edges 6 feet (1.8 m) or more above lower levels shall be protected from falling by guardrail systems, safety net systems, personal fall arrest systems, or a combination of warning line system and guardrail system, warning line system and safety net system, or warning line system and personal fall arrest system, or warning line system and safety monitoring system. Or, on roofs 50-feet (15.25 m) or less in width (see Appendix A to subpart M of this part), the use of a safety monitoring system alone [i.e. without the warning line system] is permitted.

1926.501(b)(11)

"Steep roofs." Each employee on a steep roof with unprotected sides and edges 6 feet (1.8 m) or more above lower levels shall be protected from falling by guardrail systems with toeboards, safety net systems, or personal fall arrest systems.


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

Jason-F said:


> Hey does anyone know if it is in the code that roofers have certified fall protection training? Can someone tell me if the code has required ppe in it. I am trying to determined if safety glasses, steel toe boots and hard hats are required by law. Thanks


Good thought is to have all your workers and you take a osha 30hr class and fall protection course, will save money and someone life.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

CONCRETE MIKE said:


> Good thought is to have all your workers and you take a osha 30hr class and fall protection course, will save money and someone life.



Just thought I would let you know that he is from Canada.


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Just thought I would let you know that he is from Canada.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, you are required to have fall protection training. Contact your local health and safety for info on where they hold the classes. Usually a one day course.


----------

